# Plus Sign?



## Firawyn (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, I know curiosity killed the cat, but this has been eating at me for weeks:

What the heck is the "+" after some user names in the "Whose Online" frame?

Like right now, it looks like this:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/member.php?u=4483


> Firawyn, Aisteru, Blerdie, Illuin+, Majimaune, Narya+, *YayGollum*+


http://www.thetolkienforum.com/member.php?u=4483

Why do Yay, Narya, and Illuin have "+" after their names? 

Fir-


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2008)

I clicked on my name (didn't think about any of the others, for some reason). That dude is awesome.  Anyways, it means that they have been designated "Friends" or "Buddies" or whatever request it was that I clicked on to make go away.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 28, 2008)

*smacks forehead* Dur!

I didn't even think of that! You're brilliant. Thank you Yay.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2008)

As a matter of course. I figure that leaving this up makes sense. Mayhaps there are others afraid to find themselves felines and dead?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 28, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Mayhaps there are others afraid to find themselves felines and dead?


 
*stares blankly, then laughs*

You crack me up. 

Sure, whatever. You're the Mod.


----------

